# 02 SE 6-speed problem, can you help diagnose?



## AaronS (Nov 28, 2004)

This site was a great source of information when I was looking for a new car and ended up picking up a 2002 SE 6-speed. Unfortunately, what’s brought me out of lurking is a problem that I am hoping someone here can help me with.

I’ve only had the car a couple of months, and it has been driving great. My wife was driving it last night and said that it became difficult to get into gear. When we came back to the car later and attempted to drive it, the transmission was inoperable. The clutch will depress to the floor (with strangely little resistance) but the shifter feels blocked from any gear but reverse. If you try to select reverse, the gears grind.

I have checked the fluid level (reservoir in front of driver firewall, right?) and has enough fluid. I’m not sure what else to check.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide,

-Aaron


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

AaronS said:


> This site was a great source of information when I was looking for a new car and ended up picking up a 2002 SE 6-speed. Unfortunately, what’s brought me out of lurking is a problem that I am hoping someone here can help me with.
> 
> I’ve only had the car a couple of months, and it has been driving great. My wife was driving it last night and said that it became difficult to get into gear. When we came back to the car later and attempted to drive it, the transmission was inoperable. The clutch will depress to the floor (with strangely little resistance) but the shifter feels blocked from any gear but reverse. If you try to select reverse, the gears grind.
> 
> ...


Master or slave cylinder or transmission itself.


----------

